# Merry Creepmas - A Free 10 Track Christmas Haunt Music CD for you



## SAMHAYNES (May 22, 2012)

Seasons Greetings Fear Fans

To celebrate the start of Creepmas I am giving away a free 10 track holiday horror CD worth £7.99!

Just go to my website www.HauntMusic.co.uk
and click on the banner. 

Or go to https://samhaynes1.bandcamp.com/album/the-gift-of-christmas-fear-horror-music-for-the-holidays

Click 'buy now' and enter 0 to get the CD for FREE (enter more if you like) - it's our gift of Christmas FEAR to you

Limited to a maximum 1000 downloads only.

Please share, Happy Horrordays!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The album is brilliant. Thank you, Sam.


----------



## Joseph Baggs (Sep 8, 2014)

great stuff


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

Great album, finally a Halloween Christmas.


----------

